# Happy Birthday Smelly for tomorrow!!!!



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

In case I forget tomorrow.......Have a fab day and I really hope the witch stays away!!!!!


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

What an absolute star. Thanks SO much treacle. That has brightened my day and given me the cheesiest grin ever.     
Fingers crossed the   will give me a break and i'll have been sent a nice birthday treat instead!!
No matter what here's to big sticky birthday buns and fun all the way   .
Take care and hope your smiley and well. 
Have a groovy day too flower.    xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Got my   for you tomorrow, and hope  .   also, hope you get a lovley   as your pressie   

loads of            

shara


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you that you have an extra fantastic birthday

   

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a fab birthday smelly

Love Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

All for you!

xxx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh flowers,   i'm overwhelmed becos your all such faberooo girls for making me feel so special.   Thank you so, so much. From what started off as a day of tears because i just know the evil one   is on her way has turned into a positive one filled with all u big hearted FF girlies. Your a super special lot and make this whole journey so much easier. 
I will raise a sticky birthday bun to you all tomorrow   and when i blow out my candles you'll all be in my wishes.
Smelly xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

You beat me to it! I was just gonna start a thread 
























HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMELLY

HAVE A FAB DAY


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMELLY 
HAVE A FAB DAY​







LOVE LEA-ANNE​


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have a top birthday!! with lots of      

and good news hopefully!!

S
xx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

to you tomorrow. Have a lovely day whatever happens and really hope


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

I am the luckiest birthday bird in the world.   You are all absolutely amazing.   THANK YOU for making me feel really special. Boo to Aunty Flo if she arrives tomorrow, but HOORAH to all you wonderfully supportive and special FF buddies. What would i do without you. 
I'll make a wish for you all when i blow out my candles tomorrow. 
Big hugs and sweet dreams to everyone. Smiley-Smelly xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Smelly...really hope things are going well for you today 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

and hope AF stays away to give you your best present ever xxx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello Treasures, well she got me  on the dot!! Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for keeping me strong this month and for making my birthday a really special one. Your all angels.  
To all you lovely ladies have a wonderful day and i'm sending all of you positive vibes for your test dates.      
Smelly xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Well done for being so brave...much better than me two days ago.
Hope you're being properly pampered today.

Here's to the next round...
  

  

xxx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Juniper, thanks flower  
I was a complete mess yesterday   as it was that dreaded day before, however i've had a good cry today, thought about my little angel (as i do every day) and just think right give me that Clomid and let's see if this month will be the magic one. I hope it is for you too so i'm sending you     and   for your next cycle. Good luck honey. xx


----------

